# 18" grizzly bandsaw



## purplehaze (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the opportunity to purchase an older Grizzly 18" band saw with a 2hp motor and cast iron frame.  
 
Anyone know anything about these saws?  
 
I just don’t want to get in over my head if these saws are known to be junk.
 
thanks


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2009)

I love my Grizzly but it's not an 18" just a 14". If it's a good deal, I say go for it.


----------



## JimB (Aug 26, 2009)

Many on here have the 14" G0555, including myself. Everyone always seems to have good things to say about this model.


----------



## traderdon55 (Aug 26, 2009)

I bought the 14"GO555 about 8 months ago. Comparing it to the Craftsman it replaced is like comparing a bicycle to a Rolls Royce. If it's a good deal I would go for it.


----------



## JJturns (Aug 26, 2009)

Grizzly is known for good service.  A lot of their machines are built in Taiwan but have pretty good quality.  I would check the price on Grizzly.com, then make sure the saw is in good condition and well cared for.  If parts are worn factor in the replacement cost and you will end up with a good saw.
JJ


----------



## jedgerton (Aug 26, 2009)

I picked up an older 16" Grizzly band saw for $350.00.  Its a very well built tool but I haven't tried their parts service as none have been required.

John


----------



## KenV (Aug 26, 2009)

If it is an "honest" two hp, (free of hyperbole) it is going to draw about 20 amps at 110 volts so I hope you have a dedicated breaker with nothing else on it -- 220 volt is more common with a 2 hp or larger motor so the amps drop in half -- no less power, just different volts to get the same volt-amperes.   Start easier also.


----------



## purplehaze (Aug 27, 2009)

*bandsaw*

The motor is wired for 220 but can be switched to 110.  

I have heard the new Grizzly saws are good but this one is over 10 years old.  Were they well made back then.


----------



## mickr (Aug 27, 2009)

If it truly is 2 hsp then it will not run on 110 unless you use a whopping big circuit...run it on 220...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 27, 2009)

purplehaze said:


> The motor is wired for 220 but can be switched to 110.
> 
> I have heard the new Grizzly saws are good but this one is over 10 years old.  Were they well made back then.



I believe ten years is in the 'post junk' era. Grizzly did start out selling very poor quality stuff but later changed everything. Many of my tools were purchased about seven years ago and I had been drooling over their catalog for several years before that.
I'm surmising you would do well with that bandsaw providing the price is right. You can do a lot with an 18" bs.


----------



## KenV (Aug 27, 2009)

Stay with 220 -- look at the amps on the motor plate and if the amps for 110 are over 15, you will not be very happy with the trips to the circuit breaker.  Even my 14 inch bandsaw likes the 220 volts for easier starts at 5 amps/220volts.  

Take a good look at the wheels, plan on new urethane tires for the wheels, and examine closely the bearings that support the blade below the table.  The ones below the table are likely to tell the story of abuse or misuse better than the top ones.  Good price rules here.


----------

